# Alfine grease/oil alternatives?



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

I recently replaced my 500 with a 501. Left the factory installed white grease undisturbed, gave it an ATF oil bath, drained, and installed in the hub body. Seems to work fine, but maybe a little noisy, like it's not really happy with the ATF because it's thinner? It also seems more sensitive to shifter alignment.

I'm thinking about trying some 75w-90 gear oil (which is actually the same viscosity as 20w-50 motor oil). Maybe give it a gear oil bath, let it drain, pack in some white grease, then install?

Anyone have any tried and true methods, or lubricants for these things?


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

this guy says the oil bath removed the grease inside then he re greased it
Shimano Alfine 8 Speed Internal Gear Hub Oil Bath ? 14degrees


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Same vis. oil you suggested and white grease. Works a charm. Just did mine over the weekend and put the wheel back on about two hours ago.

Drew


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Being I just serviced my hub I went for a quick spin on the road before a trail ride tomorrow morning just to make sure everything is OK. The hub has never felt better after this second servicing. I have somewhere over 3000 km on the hub. Before service I could feel the low gears 'grinding' in the sense I knew they were working, and now the hub feels super smooth and definitely has less rolling resistance in all gears. This time I was brave enough to split the internals. Very happy indeed.

Drew


----------



## Steveroot (Dec 15, 2011)

I have been changing the oil in my Alfine 11 hub using "Royal Purple" synthetic gear oil. I was looking for 75W-90, but the only auto parts store in my area that carries Royal Purple only had 75W-140, so that's what I got. The "-140" part doesn't matter because the hub never reaches the high temperatures of automotive applications; it's basically a 75W oil. It was much cheaper than the Shimano oil (about $24 for a quart). The reason I selected this brand, after a lot of research, is that it has the same viscosity as the Shimano oil, plus it is stated to be compatible with "yellow metals" (bronze, copper and brass) which theoretically may be damaged by regular hypoid gear oil. I don't know if there are any of these metals in the hub, but I figured it didn't hurt to play it safe. I did the first oil change with the Shimano oil, then switched to the Royal Purple. The hub now has almost 6,000 miles on it and it shifts perfectly. There are few tiny metal particles in the drained oil. In any case, the hub is out of warranty!

I've also been using the same oil for "dipping" my Nexus hubs once a year. This regimen, plus Nexus grease on the wheel bearings, has been working well.
Steve


----------



## HBart (Jun 13, 2021)

Steveroot said:


> I have been changing the oil in my Alfine 11 hub using "Royal Purple" synthetic gear oil. I was looking for 75W-90, but the only auto parts store in my area that carries Royal Purple only had 75W-140, so that's what I got. The "-140" part doesn't matter because the hub never reaches the high temperatures of automotive applications; it's basically a 75W oil. It was much cheaper than the Shimano oil (about $24 for a quart). The reason I selected this brand, after a lot of research, is that it has the same viscosity as the Shimano oil, plus it is stated to be compatible with "yellow metals" (bronze, copper and brass) which theoretically may be damaged by regular hypoid gear oil. I don't know if there are any of these metals in the hub, but I figured it didn't hurt to play it safe. I did the first oil change with the Shimano oil, then switched to the Royal Purple. The hub now has almost 6,000 miles on it and it shifts perfectly. There are few tiny metal particles in the drained oil. In any case, the hub is out of warranty!
> 
> I've also been using the same oil for "dipping" my Nexus hubs once a year. This regimen, plus Nexus grease on the wheel bearings, has been working well.
> Steve


Hi Steve - it's been a few years since your post about using Royal Purple for your Alfine 11. What has been your long-term experience? Do you still recommend it?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Steveroot said:


> There are few tiny metal particles in the drained oil. In any case, the hub is out of warranty!


This is perfectly normal.


----------

